# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهلت مجدد ثبت نام کنکور

## AlirezaAsghari

مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش: مهلت مجدد ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۶  از یکشنبه ۱۵ اسفند آغاز می شود و تا چهارشنبه ۱۸ اسفند ادامه می یابد.

پ.ن: شک ندارم تعداد داوطلبا از مرز 1 میلیون میگذره... |:

----------


## z.f.p

> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش: مهلت مجدد ثبت نام کنکور سراسری ۹۶  از یکشنبه ۱۵ اسفند آغاز می شود و تا چهارشنبه ۱۸ اسفند ادامه می یابد.
> 
> پ.ن: شک ندارم تعداد داوطلبا از مرز 1 میلیون میگذره... |:


این مهلت دوباره بر کسایی که بخوان ویرایش کنن م هست؟من قبلا ویرایش کردم ولی ازش پرینت نگرفتم میتونم انجام بدمش؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> این مهلت دوباره بر کسایی که بخوان ویرایش کنن م هست؟من قبلا ویرایش کردم ولی ازش پرینت نگرفتم میتونم انجام بدمش؟


بله
برا کسایی هم که میخوان ویرایش کنن هست
حتمن از اون فایل چن تا اینور اونور ذخیره داشته باشید پرینت هم بگیرید کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _Fateme_

میگما من خودم ثبت ناممو انجام دادم ولی پرینت نگرفتم آیا لازمه؟؟

واینکه به نظر من از ۱میلیون نمیگذره 

فقط تعداد داوطلبای تجربی میاد بالا

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> میگما من خودم ثبت ناممو انجام دادم ولی پرینت نگرفتم آیا لازمه؟؟
> 
> واینکه به نظر من از ۱میلیون نمیگذره 
> 
> فقط تعداد داوطلبای تجربی میاد بالا


نه!
کد پیگیری و شماره پرونده رو داشته باشی کافیه.
اون برگه رو هم سیو کن داشته باش بد نیست

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

نمیدونم این رشد چن میلیونی تجربی هاتاکی ادامه دارد......خخخ

----------

